# Getting TV into soon to be purchased [email protected] TV



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

In the process of buying a 3 story townhouse, its in the bottom of an old chalk quary. There does not appear to be a TV aerial on the block, but there is Telewest sockets and cable in the house I noticed on the ground outside was this.

Anyone know what it is? Is it Freesat? There is only one cable coming from it and I'm not sure where it goes.

Another shot of the area with the dish in the back right corner. My house is on the end.

Just wondering how else to get TV into the house. Dont really want cable, I use a Kodi Windows PC on Freeview at the moment.

Guys, on another note any ideas on where to locate the TV? Here are some pics, at the moment missus and me are thinking above the fire place, its a leccy one. I have a hifi to go to the left of the fireplace, usual 5.1 speakers.

https://goo.gl/photos/HS3nFceeyJiGSTUdA
https://goo.gl/photos/pCqJTRQ2Gujn6a5s9
https://goo.gl/photos/V6Dae1iyndh9EQzw6

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like it could be a freesat dish. Should work fine for a Freesat TV. If you need two cables for your Freesat TV then you may need to change the LNB. 

If you can't find the other end of the cable then you'll need to run a new one anyway. Dishes aren't that expensive either so if you wanted to get something similiar to a Sky mini-dish size, options is available. 

Aside from internet streaming, you have very few "free" options. Sky/Virgin Media are favorites but there is other TV providers. Theres also Now TV type services. 

Telewest is now Virgin media. 

If you use Kodi then you'll be able to stream some channels anyway, I think iVue TV guide is a freeview viewer for Kodi.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Hi, yes I am not sure if the cable is crossing over to another one of the terraced houses. I could only find a regular UHF socket for a wall mounted tv in a front bed room. But, don't freesat dishes get terminated in F connectors? I could not see one of those.


----------



## clark_rally (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are still in process then these tips from www.satcure.co.uk might help:

Moving House?

We'd like to hear your stories and hints or tips.

When we moved we made fast, working broadband a condition of purchase. It was written into the contract and our solicitor had to test the line before handing over any money.

A few other things to consider for the contract:-

1. A professional inspection and wiring diagram of the existing terrestrial Freeview and satellite TV system should be supplied - with penalties if its incorrect. I've had countless enquiries from people who have moved into a house and have no idea where the various cables and sockets are connected to. Often they have to spend hundreds of pounds to get the wiring ripped out and replaced. Better to let the existing owner do this (and pay for it!)

2. A list of fixtures and fittings. When we moved into our last house at midnight, the fuse panel blew when we flicked the light switch. The previous owners had not only stolen the light fittings - they had twisted the wires together and created a short circuit!

Many previous owners will steal the power supply for the aerial masthead amplifier, thinking that this must be the actual amplifier and worth keeping. When you plug in your TV you'll discover "no aerial signal", even though the previous owner states "it was working fine". Obviously the amplifier can't work without power.

By law, fixtures and fittings should remain. This basically means anything screwed down. However, items such as amplifier power supplies are not covered so make sure everything is listed in the contract, with penalties if they are removed. In theory, the Sky dish and TV aerial and coaxial cables are "fixtures" but previous owners often steal these.

3. Check that a decent Freeview signal is receivable and that the signal won't be blocked by trees, hills, buildings or anything else. Likewise the satellite TV dish signal. Although you might not need either, the absence of one or both is a good justification to lower the offer price. Absence of a signal could also mean a lower selling price when you eventually move out or a reduction in the number of interested buyers.

4. Gas and electrical safety inspection certificates could save you a bundle of cash and, again, justify a reduced offer if faults are found.

5. If the property is old, get the usual structural engineer's report, including checks for asbestos, subsidence, infestation, damp, rot, blocked drains, etc.

There are several eBooks on sale for "moving house", which contain useful information about points to look for. Try to buy an English version if you are in the UK. Even one single suggestion of something you hadn't thought of could save you a lot of money. Don't trust your conveyancing solicitor to check everything. He'll be working to the book and no extra.


----------

